# 2015 Pre-spring Arrow Fling



## T Harris (Nov 12, 2014)

Folks, right around the corner, the 2015 Pre-Spring Arrow Fling will be upon us.  

Some of us are still hunting, some are finished for the year, either way, I think we'll all be ready to get out and get rid of that "Cabin Fever".

NOW, get ready!   One of the hosts will no longer be the "Allsouth Archery Association".  That host has given way to the "American Traditional Archer", an association that has been formed to promote Traditional Archery events all around the country.

And of course, "Compton Traditional Bowhunters" will also be co-hosting this fun event.  As we all know, Compton's has done an outstanding job promoting and giving back to traditional archery not only in our country, but has helped promote traditional archery outside our country as well.

For those of you that were here last year, the kids program that Compton held here was unbelievable.

I'll be putting forth an outstanding Vendors list for you ASAP.

The dates for this event are FEBRUARY 27th, 28th & MARCH 1st, 2015.  It will again be held at TANNEHILL HISTORICAL STATE PARK.  Their web-site is www.tannehill.org

Terry Harris


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

We haven't even got to winter yet.


----------



## T Harris (Nov 12, 2014)

Yep, you are SOOOO right, if you know me, it's never too early to promote!

Terry Harris


----------



## Bowhunterga (Nov 17, 2014)

Terry,

Simply Traditional will be there again this year. Please add me to your vendor list.

Thank you!


----------



## T Harris (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll put ya down Steve, looking forward to having you here.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Nov 26, 2014)

Folks, just found out today that Tannehill State Park has added four primitive cabins.

A local KOA Campground (no longer in business) donated them to the Park.  They're located in the rear area of Campground # 3.  Three of them will sleep two & one will sleep four.

They all have window A/C and for cold weather they each have a portable floor heater that really does a good job.  No running water or restroom, PRIMITIVE, but not far from the bathhouse in campground 3.

They are close enough to Farley Field, you can walk to it.

The cost is $40.00 per night for the two sleepers and $45.00 for the four sleeper.

The cabins are really quite nice with a grill right outside and a nice front porch.

First come first serve.  Tannehill's number is 205-477-5711

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Dec 15, 2014)

Folks, the holidays are nearly upon us, Rhonda & I would like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year.

NOW, after the holidays & huntin' seasons shut down, when cabin fever starts setting in, you'll be ready to come and shake off the rust and start flingin' arrows with us.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, the Holidays have come & gone.  I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and rang in the New Year safely.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 14, 2015)

Folks, I now have FIVE BOWS as well as other packages to raffle off for Camp Jack Wright, the Boy Scout Camp I also use to set some of my targets on.  The Camp sits adjacent to Tannehill State Park.

Legends Bows ~ Northern Mist Longbows ~ Big Jim's Bow Co. ~ Bear Archery Products and 3Rivers Archery have all donated one of their bows.

Over the past several years, I been able to donate approximately $25,000.00 to this camp.  The money has been used to greatly improve tails, latrines, build pavilions and other improvements.

I'd like to thank those that have helped me, not only by donators but those participating in the raffles.

Terry Harris


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 15, 2015)

What are the prices for the shoot?


----------



## T Harris (Jan 15, 2015)

There will be three ranges with a total of 36 McKenzie targets.  Per round is $15.00 or you can pay a single person weekend rate for $35.00 or Family rate of $55.00 which the weekend rates entitle you to shoot as many rounds you want to over the course of the weekend.

If you want camping rates for the Park, www.tannehill.org


----------



## T Harris (Jan 21, 2015)

Folks, just heard from St Joe River Bows and they're again giving one of Tracey's outstanding youth bow and arrows.  Also, The Nocking Point is adding a youth back quiver to this.

They've also suggested that one of the packages I raffle off will be a youth only package, GREAT IDEA!!

Now, I'm needing youth items to go with their bow & arrows.

By the way, I can always have more than one youth package folks.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 24, 2015)

LESS THAN FIVE WEEKS AWAY!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 30, 2015)

FOUR WEEKS FROM TODAY!!!

Let's start gettin' ready folks.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 6, 2015)

WOW, THREE WEEKS FROM TODAY!!!!!

Now, let's see, here's who have said they're planning on being here.
Acadian Woods Bows ~ Big Jim's Bow Co. ~ Northern Mist Longbows ~ St. Joe River Bows ~ The Nocking Point ~ Hunters Image ~ Legends Bows ~ Black Widow Bows ~ Bear Archery Products ~ Cedar Ridge Leather ~ Eagles Flight Archery ~ Traditional Archery Sales ~ Southern Archery Targets ~ Simply Traditional ~ TWArchery ~ Rock Pile Creek Farms ~ Primitive Archer Magazine ~ Kimsha Archery ~ Zipper Bows ~ Striker Bows ~ Tom Rowan Traditional Archery ~ Montana Decoy/Wasp Archery ~ Black Rhino Bows ~ Sarrel's Archery ~ Tandy Leather ~ Tallon Bows ~ Julia's Bow Socks & Hats ~ TradArchers World Magazine

HOLY COW, what an outstanding Vendors list!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 13, 2015)

WOW, TWO WEEKS FROM TODAY TIL THE PRE-SPRING ARROW FLING KICK-OFF!!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 21, 2015)

LESS THAN ONE WEEK AWAY NOW!!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 22, 2015)

Folks, Terry Lightle with the "Nocking Point", he won't be able to make it.  Getting home from an event, his transmission blew not far from his home.

I hate that for him and certainly understand him not being able to make it, but, if had to happen, I'm glad he was getting home and not coming here.  At least he's home safe.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 24, 2015)

Folks, if we can just get by Wednesday's weather, Thursday, Friday & Saturday look great with a little rain coming in late on Sunday.

Highs for the weekend in the 50's and SUNNY!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 24, 2015)

We are planning to be there by Friday am. Looking forward to it!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 24, 2015)

if you have a Teresa Asbel wool cover up...bring it! 
If you don't have one...then come purchase one from her and stay warm allllllll weekend!


----------



## T Harris (Feb 26, 2015)

Yep, Tomi, Teresa & Fred are here and ready to go.

All major roadways through Alabama should begetting  passable throughout the day according to the news people.

Tomorrow through Sunday, although cool, will be great for the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling.

We're set up and reay to go folks, hope to see everyone here.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 27, 2015)

Folks, the temp today will be in the 40's but mostly sunny, tomorrow temp will be in the 50's - mostly sunny and Sunday - cloudy with highs in the mid to upper 50's with a slight chance of rain for the evening (AFTER WE'RE DONE) YIPPEE!!!

Terry Harris


----------

